# طائر انت فحلق



## akhooha

هناك صفة [فُحْلُقي] واعتقد ان معناها شفاف (ومثال ذلك هو كتاب بعنوان [الحياة لونها فحلقي في الإسكندرية]ـ
ولاحظت اسم [فحلق] في انشودة بعنوان [طائر انت فحلق] وكلماتها الأولى هي:ـ
طائر أنت فحلق
في الدُنا تيها وفخرا
شمسنا أنت فأشّرِق
واملأ الآفاق سحرا
ألخ...ـ
وما معنى كلمة [فحلق] وما أصلها؟ـ
وشكرًا
​


----------



## barkoosh

بحسب "لغة الحياة اليومية" وهو كتاب يتناول العامية المصرية، فإن "فحلقي" تعني "لون غير مرغوب فيه". يبقى أن يؤكد أحد الإخوة المصريين ذلك.‏

بالنسبة إلى "طائر أنت فحلق"، فإن كلمة "فحلق" هي "ف" + "حَلِّق"، أي "طِر عاليًا". إذاً لا علاقة لها باللون "الفحلقي".‏​


----------



## akhooha

شكرًا يا بركوش​


----------

